# How do you feel when your long time ex dates?



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

We dated years ago for five years. Super close, first everything. We were young. 

He discovered lots of women were attracted to him because he was cute. He dumped me in 1984. 

I went on, we both married different people and I moved far away with my family. I never contacted him. 

He called me 20 years later to wish me a happy birthday and told me he had a great marriage and great kids. Ok, no problem. 

He keeps in touch yearly and after 25 years we are both divorced. 

He wishes me a happy birthday on facebook every year and texts me, "hello" every 2-3 months. NOTHING innapropriate. 

He now has a girlfriend. Good for him although she is married and although the girlfriend has a bad marriage this is a huge turn off to me. 

We will always have those first love special feelings but I would never date him again. I don't really care about his life but if he needed something, I would help. 

Last night I posted a picture of myself on a date with a new boyfriend. 

7:30 am, I receive a text from my old, old, first ex, "who's the lucky guy?"

I texted him back briefly and gave a few details. 

He is dating, hasn't seen me in years although he keeps loose "life" tabs on me. Just a wee confused.....

Do you guys care about what long ago loves are up to even when YOU'RE in a long-term relationship and miles away?

He's never stated any feelings for me at all since I was 20 years old. That was 30 years ago. 

Simple curiosity ? Possessive of old girlfriends? Bruised ego? 

If he mentioned something down the road like, "hey, who was that guy I saw you with way back in August on FB, I would understand but this was 7:30 am. 

I kinda like having my ego fed but just want a guy's perspective. If you're with another woman, why would you care?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

He sounds bored with not enough to do and clowning w a married woman as well. I'd ignore him. DUDE


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think he "cares", per se... I think he's sort of fishing and putting out feelers.


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

I couldn't care less! lol. When I'm done, that's it for me! Good luck in life. But that's only if i don't hate you. Then you can go to hell! Lol Im kidding. Kind of.


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

Waste of time. Couldn't care less what or who they are doing. If him reaching out is annoying or bugging you blow him off!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Man, I dunno. Sometimes people are just curious (I have an ex or two I'm curious about occasionally) but I would have zero intention of trying to get together with them. Like, zero. Or less than zero.

Eww.

Anyway, other people hang on for unresolved conflicts, or because they always wonder "what if" or the torch is burning.

At the end of the day though, I think what you need to ask yourself is, why are you still in contact with _him_?

What purpose does he serve?


----------

